# Segmented ashtray for cigars only.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

My woodowrking has directed me to building Humidors and "Cigar only" ashtrays. Here is an ashtray I finished last night. It's made of Curly Maple & Walnut. I think there is 196 pieces. 
Cigar smokers typically enjoy the finer things in life. A nice ashtray can make a nice addition. Please enjoy.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That is stunning!
I would cringe and close my eyes when someone used it for ashes.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice. :thumbsup:



.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Very very nice. That's the nicest ashtray I have ever seen.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> That is stunning!
> I would cringe and close my eyes when someone used it for ashes.


ditto ... and I'm cringing just thinking about it ...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Incredible design and build.... How much would you charge me for one?

~tom


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone. 
I get between 200 & 250 depending on the wood but I usually trade 1/2 the price for good cigars.:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

beautiful job. I'm like the others I'd cringe if I saw someone put out a cigar in that. What finish did you use? 
My good friend who is a cigar smoker went to a restaurant. At the end of dinner they came around and asked if he would like a cigar. He said sure, not asking the price. When he checked out it was more expensive than the dinner.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

So cool! I love seeing something I haven't seen done before. What kind of finish do you put on it that will resist the heat? How do you do the cigar holders? Do you use a core box bit and a jig of some kind? However you do it, nice work!


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I really like that outstanding cigar ashtray.

Too bad do not have some of these pens to set in the ash tray.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=71468&highlight=cigar+label+pens

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=71468&highlight=cigar+label+pens

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=71198&highlight=cigar+label+pens


There are more exciting examples just got tired of looking for them.


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Quite stunning to think that there are that many peices in it and the time that you have put into the peice. I could not even imagine try to cut all those peices and fit them perfectly together. I think I will stick to less than 10 peices for something...haha. Very nice though.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

That is an outstanding work of art, I only hope who ever uses it has a glass insert to protect your work of art. Do you have any advice where to get plans for a humidor? My neighbor would like me to make one for him out of spanish cedar.


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

Bill,

Nice ashtray. I am interested in how you did the glue up for the bottom. 

Rod


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful Bill, simply beautiful.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

That is an awesome piece...:thumbsup:

Anybody who put ashes or a cigar in it at my house, would get their "i" dotted.:yes:

p


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! Incredible skilled work with the lamination. I just hope there won't be any cigarash in that one :no:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

words just can't say enough,man thats great!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

That is really nice. Beautiful work. Hopefully there will be a glass insert for this.

John


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so very much everyone.
It's actually my secret goal when I make them. Test the client to see if they have the berrys to put an ash in it.:laughing: I use automotive clear coat for the finish. I haven't had anyone contact me to refinish one yet. 
As far as the pens go, those are awesome!!! I have a post here asking for help in getting started in pen turning. When I build a humidor, it would be great to send it with a complimenting pen as a little surprise. I'm really going to have to step it up on pen turning. 
I have a few other turnings I'll have to post. One segmented vessel I did has 1495 individual pieces. Drove me batty building it. It did win the wood turners challenge on FWW website a while ago.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!! That is awesome. I love the segments, and the shape and the finish. Great choice of woods and definitely a great execution of a fantastic project. Thanks for sharing this one. I'm in awe.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm no pro at this but I'm happy to help any way I can if anyone wants to try segmenting. Thanks again.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW,that is awesome.I do believe a tear would come to my eye if I saw somebody put ashes in that   maybe :gunsmilie:


----------



## Michael Short (Nov 10, 2007)

That is one great looking ash tray. Thanks for posting.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

WOW BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup:


----------

